# Sororities..



## Hilly (Sep 10, 2007)

Were any of yall in a sorority?


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 10, 2007)

No...it just wasn't my scene...


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 10, 2007)

Alpha Sigma Alpha! i just took early alumni status this semester bc i have alot of stuff to take care of my senior year


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_No...it just wasn't my scene..._

 
I feel the same way.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 11, 2007)

I was in Sigma Delta Tau, but I deactivated when I was a junior.


----------



## lara (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope. Greek societies more or less don't exist in Australia, which used to _really _upset the American exchange students at my university.


----------



## user79 (Sep 11, 2007)

They aren't very strong in any other country besides USA, or that I know of. There are some in Canadian universities as well but they sorta get made fun of. Some girl wanted me to pledge but I think they are lame...


----------



## Hilly (Sep 11, 2007)

My school was like 80+% sorority/frat. I originally joined to meet boys and get t-shirts haha. Once I got non-frat boy and it made things difficult. so thats when i quit


----------



## frances92307 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep Phi Sigma Sigma....I had a blast!


----------



## xiahe (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm rushing either delta gamma or alpha phi this fall and i'm pretty excited!


----------



## Lissa (Sep 11, 2007)

I never had them, but always wondered what they were about....


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 11, 2007)

ahahah! yes the tshirts! 
i joined to:
- have the jacket
- resume
- to become VP or PR and recruitment, with which btw i designed the best rush shirts EVER. 
- have 50 girls to borrow clothes and shoes from
- formal
- social calendar


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_My school was like 80+% sorority/frat. I originally joined to meet boys and get t-shirts haha. Once I got non-frat boy and it made things difficult. so thats when i quit_


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 11, 2007)

Wasn't an option at my college and I wouldn't have rushed if I had the option.

My brother and some of my friends did the Greek thing. From their stories, I definitely could see some positives, but I also saw too many negatives for me to consider it.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_My school was like 80+% sorority/frat. I originally joined to meet boys and get t-shirts haha. Once I got non-frat boy and it made things difficult. so thats when i quit_

 

Go Big 10!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (IU grad/non-sorority, though)


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 11, 2007)

I was in one and I loved it. It's a small one, neither panhellenic nor AGC so it felt like family.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 11, 2007)

whats a sorority? ive heard of it in like movies and on american tv shows but never got to know what one is!


----------



## elib067 (Jun 1, 2008)

i searched for delta gamma and to my happy suprise i saw someone rushed it a while back!

yep i'm in delta gamma and love every minute of it, well except for maybe 2 minutes.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 1, 2008)

Alpha Delta Pi - The first sorority


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Nope. Greek societies more or less don't exist in Australia, which used to really upset the American exchange students at my university._

 
Pretty much, I personally find my uni to be very socially uninviting, unless you play sports or drink. I do neither.


----------



## d n d (Jun 1, 2008)

I did join a sorority (Zeta Phi Beta ) and am still part of one since it is for life.  Some of my sorors are my best friends til this day! 

Although the sorority stuff has pretty much took a back seat to everyday life...my experience was very positive, *nothing* like the stuff you see in movies.  My sorority revolves around scholorship, community service, sisterly love and finer womanhood.  I have nothing but positive things to say...out of the 6 ladies I am closest with, all of us have our Bachelors and 3of us have Master's.  I'm not saying we wouldn't have did this if we wouldn't have joined but it was nice to support one another. 

Anywho, this was just a snippet of my experience.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I did join a sorority (Zeta Phi Beta ) and am still part of one since it is for life.  Some of my sorors are my best friends til this day! 

Although the sorority stuff has pretty much took a back seat to everyday life...my experience was very positive, *nothing* like the stuff you see in movies.  My sorority revolves around scholorship, community service, sisterly love and finer womanhood.  I have nothing but positive things to say...out of the 6 ladies I am closest with, all of us have our Bachelors and 3of us have Master's.  I'm not saying we wouldn't have did this if we wouldn't have joined but it was nice to support one another. 

Anywho, this was just a snippet of my experience._

 
thats exactly how my sorority was! (chi omega)  i LOVED IT!  i totally didnt consider mysef a typical "sorority girl but my mom actually convinced me to rush and i just feel in love with the girls in chi omega!


----------



## rbella (Jun 1, 2008)

I wasn't in a sorority, but I didn't really have an opinion on them either.  I didn't hate them and I didn't want to be in one.  I just didn't have the time to invest in it.  I've met tons of women who were in sororities and tons who weren't.  I have yet to meet someone who has struck me as what is defined as the typical "sorority girl".  I guess I just feel like that only exists on MTV.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 1, 2008)

<~~ Sigma Sigma Sigma!!!!!!!    Had many wild nights, lots of fun, and some of the best friends i could ever find!  But to be honest I really cant stand that some people think that sorority girls are just drunken sluts, because I'm sorry but the only thing that makes me different from any other girl in my school is that I rock letters.  Can't judge what you don't know!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 1, 2008)

I think the idea is cool but I would never make it in a sorority. 

I don't fair well around a lot of women. They drive me nuts!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

My school is too small for sororities.. there are only 1400 people total in the undergrand and grad programs. The entire university is smaller than my high school was.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 1, 2008)

If I were to go off to college, it would be something I wanted to do-but I am delaying college for a few years so I will be too old to rush when I do get there.


----------



## vandael (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_Go Big 10!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (IU grad/non-sorority, though)_

 
Hell yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was in a sorority at the University of Illinois (UIUC). We have the largest greek system in the nation.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very proud and active Alpha Phi alumna


----------



## hopefulheart (Apr 14, 2014)

kimmae17 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *d n d*
> 
> ...


  I am a Chi Omega as well!


----------



## busybee (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm a proud Alpha Kappa Alpha woman.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 14, 2014)

kimmae17 said:


> Quote:
> [  thats exactly how my sorority was! (chi omega) i LOVED IT! i totally didnt consider mysef a typical "sorority girl but my mom actually convinced me to rush and i just feel in love with the girls in chi omega!





hopefulheart said:


> I am a Chi Omega as well!


 My goddaughter is a Chi Omega. She's Vice President of her chapter


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Apr 16, 2014)

sadly no, even if I wanted to experience it. we don't have sororities here in NZ!


----------

